# Sticky  Post Your Gamer Tag



## Moonfly

I'd like to welcome all fellow gamers to the new Xbox forum and to do this I figured it would be good if we could all add our gamertags to introduce ourselves, and perhaps include the kind of gamer you are, the games you like where your from. We can easily find fellow gamers with the same interests and arrange games nights if we want through here.

For those who dont know, anyone who wants to add in their gamercard as I have done, you can do so using something like mygamercard.net

Gaming is all about having fun, so lets have some fun guys!


----------



## Moonfly

[url=http://profile.mygamercard.net/GU+Moonfly][/URL]

I'm Dan, I'm from the UK, and my main gaming interests are online shooters like CoD and the up coming AVP :T, and racing Sims with Forza 3 being my favorite. Anyone enjoying these games feel free to add me, and anyone fancy a blast against my modded Buggatti Veyron, bring it on :bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu

Dan, thanks for posting! My gamercard is Elektromagneto. I'm on the West Coast of the US, so gaming hours will likely be different, but CoD, MW2, Forza 3 are games I enjoy, too!


----------



## bbieger

my alter ego is pdx monkeyboy. I'm also on the west coast. Games lately have been COD MW, rainbow vegas II, dirt II and a little bit of halo now and then.

hit me up and make sure you message me that your from HTS


----------



## recruit

My gamer tag is recruit1971 that is when I get a chance to use it...:whistling:


----------



## boarderc577

My gamer profile is Boarderc577 All about COD and Forza as of late Always looking for racing friends not to mention if your an audio buff I can pick your brain


----------



## the_rookie

Hello from the West side...

My info is;

XBL: Acid Rock Racer
PSN: Acid Rock Racer

I play Fallout 3 on PS3, and mostly Forza 3 on X-Box 360. Also, I have Halo ODST, Halo 3, Halo Wars, Forza 2 and Guitar Hero 3.


----------



## talunceford

BOAWidowmaker


----------



## hyghwayman

Hi and thank you for adding a Video Gaming category of forums.

My Xboxlive GT is : hyghwayman
I enjoy play FPS, Halo, COD and more.


----------



## mr_sparkelo

tag: mrsparkelo222

I'm a pc gamer geek, but am also on xbox now, because of its great gaming network.
I have the XIM360, which lets me control the xbox through my keyboard and mouse; but I am still trying to get used to using a controller as well.
The games I have been enjoying are COD, Halo3, and Boarderlands.

I agree, it is neat to see such a forum on here.

Cheers


----------



## JAZZFREEDOM

Hello fellow gamers, it's great to see a gaming forum added to the Shack. What took so long? Home Theater and gaming are a natural fit, and besides you can only watch so many movies before you start to look for something else to pass the time. My gamer tag on XBL is IamJazzFreedom. I play just about every type of game available. So many games, so little time. :spend:


----------



## Donzilla

Tag: TM18Bravo
Primarily a Halo player, COD, etc.

Asta


----------



## knobert

My tag is......... suprise suprise............... knobert11

I play mostly shooters, Halo, Battlefield Bad Company, Battlefield 1943, Gears of War and some sports games

BF: Bad Company 2 comes out in March!!


----------



## Instal

Mine is you guessed it INSTAL It also the license plate of my truck


----------



## redfury

RedfuryIII

I play Halo, Borderlands, and online racing once I've gotten used to the tracks in whatever game it is I'm going to be playing.

I'm looking forward to BF:BC2 ( bad company 2 ) and Final Fantasy.

Currently, I'm playing Borderlands ( lvl 50 soldier, mid level berserker ) I have both DLC maps, and Need for Speed Shift ( debating on whether I should pony up for the Ferrari pack or not ).

I'm planning on picking up Forza 3 ASAP, and I own and play Halo 3/ODST and plan to purchase Reach when it launches.


----------



## AKNeal

AKNeal


----------



## jaysonbarnett

hi all my tag is BIONIC JESUS and i mostly like call of duty and racing games.:sn:


----------



## FlashJim

XBL: *MammothAudio* ... go big or go home, eh? 

Add me and send me a note saying who you are. If I cuss too much during gameplay, I'm sorry. I'm sure they have medicine for that and I'm too lazy to check.

I've been playing a lot of COD lately ... badly. lol I suck at games but love to play. 

FM3 and Halo are faves as well.


----------



## bbieger

I sent several of you friend invites so if pdx monkeyboy wants ot be your friend wou know what is going on. 

hope to pay some BC 2 online with some of you.


----------



## john denver

ANGRYCHEESETROL

Play MF2 And Forza 3


----------



## jwhite8086

Whats up, My gamertag is Djjosh 
Forza 3
RB6 Vegas 2
GTA 4
Fallout 3
Resident Evil 5
Bioshock 2


----------



## BrianAbington

360 tag: gunshowloophole

I play MW2, cod waw

plan on soon buying red dead redemption, cod black ops and the new medal of honor tier 1 when they come out.


----------



## ridecolby

I don't get on much. To busy with family life but dubstylesmkIII on 360 and PS3


----------



## Moonfly

jwhite8086 said:


> Whats up, My gamertag is Djjosh
> Forza 3
> RB6 Vegas 2
> GTA 4
> Fallout 3
> Resident Evil 5
> Bioshock 2


Ive not used my wheel in so long, I have got to get me a rig like that :T


----------



## kaiser11

akhalid11


----------



## binarylinguist

binarylinguist


----------



## MixxMaster

DAMIXXMASTER

MW2
HL Orange Box
Left4Dead
Assassin's Creed

I haven't been playing much online, but I have been hooked on HL2 again.


----------



## Moonfly

HL2 is awesome and I also still play it. Love Portal too, they really need to make a full game of that, or a HL style FPS game with the portal gun, that would be amazing.


----------



## TypeA

TOTAL1D1OT


----------



## Moonfly

Nice  :T


----------



## Whsperz

Gamertag is Whsperz
I play any game, but I prefer racing games over anything else. Being one hour behind West Coast makes my playing times really unusual. Add me if you are on the same schedule'ish


----------



## Dale Rasco

mine is MyFiya


----------



## Bucket

My tag is Big Bucket. I'm playing Halo Reach right now, at least when I get a chance.


----------



## celica_pete21

TeeBeutel U 21

I'm a Halo Reach kind of guy for now. When Black Ops comes out, I may be back and forth. :T


----------



## CompguyRG

I'm Arkangel1121.

I just got on board and hopefully after the holidays I'll have a bunch of new games to boast.


----------



## mandtra

mandtra


----------



## hyghwayman

hyghwayman,

I too am playing Reach with my friends at Fallen Unity , the new COD Balk Ops looks like another game that I will end up playing as well.


----------



## gorb

Mine is "its gorb lol"

I ended up not renewing my gold membership though, since I never played online.


----------



## taoggniklat

Moonfly said:


> HL2 is awesome and I also still play it. Love Portal too, they really need to make a full game of that, or a HL style FPS game with the portal gun, that would be amazing.


+1 This would be awesome on so many levels. Portal was fantastic.

I am not a big XBOX gamer but my tag is taoggniklat. But I haven't renewed my live subscription so shrug. I just don't get into console games that much...plus with a 15month old hardly have time.

My background is pc gaming and I prefer that over console.

I played TFC/HLDM/Q3DM under various aliases but mostly StryKuuR. TFC will always have that special place in my life and quite frankly, nothing else compares. Played on a few TFC leagues and clans ( 404, NCA/bP, 100kdl, THD, Talking Goats, WOLF and a few other minor ones)
StryKuuR
Goatroast

I have several WOW characters on US-Executus Horde side...but I don't play much anymore.
80 Druid - Goatroast
80 Shaman - Murdo
80 DK - Goatsmasher
80 Warlock - Ratio
77 Hunter - Goathunter

:flex:


----------



## fitzwaddle

I pretty much have been playing only MW2 on Live (0% campaign) - got Black Ops yesterday, and maybe I'll play it if my son lets me :dumbcrazy:

My gamer tag is Atomic Hamper. Woot.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I feel your pain my brother! Little punk hasn't let me have it for five minutes yet! lddude:


----------



## fitzwaddle

Dale Rasco said:


> I feel your pain my brother! Little punk hasn't let me have it for five minutes yet! lddude:


I did manage to get in two FFA games this morning before he woke up :rubeyes:, looks pretty good, but will take some getting used to (new maps, weapons/movement feel a little different, different perks/attachments and ways to unlock them).


----------



## nholmes1

GT = Bighitter

Been on live since the first beta, with a small break on and off.


----------



## JimAckley

XBL: Renegade Ackley. I primarily play Battlefield: Bad Company 2, but I also play some Black Ops, GTA IV (+ TBOGT), Reach, Halo 2, Halo 3, and Halo Warz.


----------



## ProCast12's

gamertag is juggernaut158 .. games are cod and nhl....


----------



## HuskerOmaha

pillpusherx. Currently on Crysis 2/MW2/Black Ops.


----------



## FlashJim

I don't think anyone from here has ever contacted me on XBL. I figured I'd try this again. 

I'm *MammothAudio*

I'm currently playing COD: MW3 and Forza Motorsports 4.


----------



## spurdarren

Spur Darren I am usually playing MW3 but also Battlefield 3, Forza 4, Ncaa Football, and a few others.


----------



## Technosponge

Technosponge.. Modern Warfare 3, anything Halo. I am really digging the Elite service and have clan started. Hope to catch you on line. Mostly 360.


----------



## BadNewsBeards

CarlWinslow2000

If anyone has Syndicate I'm looking for coop partners.


----------



## Audiohallick

Alkohallick69

Mostly play MW3


----------



## hyghwayman

Same as my forum name: hyghwayman
You may find me on Planet Reach or on the Battle Field of COD MW3


----------



## PC509

Mine is PC509. I don't play that often, but it's usually CoD, Burnout Paradise, Minecraft or BF3.


----------



## hyghwayman

Update: Since the release of Halo 4 last year I have not played anything else. I absolutely love what 343i did and are still doing with tweaks and updates to make this the best Halo game to date. 

Hyghwayman is my GT on XBL

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## PhillyT

PSN only: PHILLYT

fifa, cod


----------



## HanaS

Kdouble098


----------



## Cyberfloatie

HellfireHD on XBL. I'm on the west coast and mostly play BF3/4, and Forza. And Netflix. I play lots and lots of Netflix.


----------



## brian6751

The Barbeerian

im on EST. just got a Xbox One and Battlefield 4.


----------



## elzefas

tag: El Zefas

Big Fan of CoD, recently purchased ADvanced warfare


----------



## stiffandcold

Battlenet tag : Wargrinder

Games : Diablo 3, Starcraft 2


----------

